# support thread for moms with low supply



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

just an idea~
there seem to be several of us posting about low supply & building breast milk, etc. This might be a good way to encourage each other, share ideas, links, resources, tips, and so on...

gotta run, but pls post a "get to know you" ...

blessings, Maria


----------



## Oklahoma Mama (Feb 12, 2003)

I had to start off with formula for my tiny baby who had jaundice because my milk wasn't in yet. We ended up finger feeding a lot since my ds had lots of trouble latching on and I had trouble with inverted nipples. I pumped what I could and kept working on nursing my son. After several weeks he finally caught on to the nursing thing. The only problem was that my supply was low. I began to pump more and nurse him as much as I could. After I while I went cold turkey and just went to nursing full-time when my ds was about 6 weeks. It worked. He nursed and nursed and my supply increased. I had a friend who used to be a LLL leader and she was always helpful. All the time and effort was well worth it. My son is now in the process of weaning because of my current pregnancy. I am so glad I nursed him. It is so much easier to nurse and so much better for the baby. My son just had his first real cold now that he is weaning. He had a few minor "colds" that didn't bother him at all while he was nursing more.


----------



## mamasan (Aug 4, 2002)

nak...







ds # 2 is 6 weeks old.And I'm still building up my milk supply.I had very low milk supply with ds#1 as well but we worked it though with LC....after 3 mos he was BF full time.
So when DS#2 was born I was head up and well prepared....taking Mother tea fr the 1st day,eat well ,drink alot of water and BFing DS on demand and he's latching fine,pumping after nursing (4/5 times a day)....after 2 week I still barely make enough for him ,then I stared with Blessed Thristle and Fenugreek and seeing LC once/week....I tried everything.... you named it. It'll get better soon,I know it.I 've to realized that I'm one of those one will nerver have "dripping" let down....
Nice to meet you all! Hang in there Mommas.


----------



## ~dolphin (Jul 17, 2003)

I have just found this BB & need advice for my low supply!
My story:
DD is 6 wks old, early on had to use a nipple shield & syringe formula in her mouth to get her to latch (my nipples are fine). Then at 2 wks she had gone from 6lbs 7oz at birth to 5lbs 8oz (15% loss), so we started supplementing. Found out she has a weak suck, even had to get a special nipple from the hospital for her to get anything out of a bottle. I started pumping, only got 1/2oz total the first time! Now I have been taking herbs, finished a course of Reglan & have seen a LC. She said everything looked good (DD latches on w/o problem now, but can still only feed from certain nipples, otherwise she sucks & sucks but nothing comes out of the bottle).
So now I nurse my DD every 3hrs during the day (I usually still have to wake her up to eat), she usually only gains 1-1&1/2oz at a feeding (I have a scale to weigh her) & have to supplement w/ EBM or formula & I try to pump as often as I can & get about 1/2-1oz total ( I did quit pumping last week b/c I didn't think it really helped much, but have started again).
So is there any hope I will ever be able to quit the supplement? Also how do you manage to pump more than a couple of times a day? By the time she is done nursing (30mins-1hr) & I feed her a bottle it is so close to my next feeding I hardly have time to do it! I never thought this would be SOOOO difficult AND exhausting!

Thanks


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

hi Amy, Mamasan, & Dolphin~
I don't have any answers, but I sure am glad we are here togther! My DS is 6 wks old & we found out about my supply problem @ his 1 month ck up. He had poor weight gain & had only passed his birth weight by 4 ounces. So, we went to a IBCLC, no latch problems, & got a pump & a supplemental feeder (no bottles). But I don't pump more than 10ml @ a time (third of an ounce). We have changed pumps & taking Blesseed thistle, fenugreek, fennel, etc. Last week it seemed like my milk started to come in more, but now either his demand has increased & my supply hasn't or something bcz it seems like he needs more supplement & gets less from me.

Anyway, I feel horrible about it all. I went to LLL while preg. , read books, prepared, etc. Never considered that breastfeeding wouldn't work for us. Heartbroken really. Still in shock 2 weeks later. I've gone ahead & ordered the domperidone bcz I just don't see an improvement & feel we are getting solid advice & doing all we can. It just about did me in the night we had to start giving the formula, I just couldn't pump the 8oz extra the Dr wanted him to have. But thankfully he is gaining beautifully now. I just want him to have the best (breast milk) & want us to have this wonderful relationship, had intended to breastfeed past 1 yr, etc.

Well, just up pumping & wanted to ck in myself since I started the thread. Good luck to everybody. I have found some great info following the links given on other threads here, hope it helps.
blessings, Maria


----------



## mamamarieke (Jul 4, 2003)

Quote:

Anyway, I feel horrible about it all. I went to LLL while preg. , read books, prepared, etc. Never considered that breastfeeding wouldn't work for us. Heartbroken really. Still in shock 2 weeks later. I've gone ahead & ordered the domperidone bcz I just don't see an improvement & feel we are getting solid advice & doing all we can.
Oh, I could've written that!! My son wll be 4 weeks in a couple of days and we're in the same boat. His latch is good but his suck sucks! We've been practically hanging out at the IBCLC's office and I'm on fenugreek and blessed thistle and just started domperidone. I'm pumping every 2-3 hours around the clock. I've seen the amount I pump increase a tiny bit, but not enough for him to get only my milk. I've used some formula but now we're pretty much on donated breast milk as the supplement(we have a neighbor with a 20lb 3 month old who has added an extra couple of pumpings a day for us- she gets 8oz each time!!)

Unfortunately, most of what he eats he gets through a bottle. The SNS just didn't work for us. He still wouldn't suck enough to get more than an ounce and a half an hour and usually he would get too tired and just fall asleep long before that. We tried using it on a finger and that worked okay a few times, but, again, he started getting tired of that, too. So, it's bottles. The upside is that he still really likes it on the boob, so it's in his mouth whenever he's not ravenously hungry (it makes him mad then). He definitely gets something from me since he does suck sporadically, and keeping him used to and interested in the breast seems like a good thing.

So, once I get my supply up enough for him to get exclusively my milk, how do I get him on my breast full-time vs the bottle? I think he'll get better at it as he grows a little (I think it's a mouth size/breast size/slightly high palate thing). Go cold-turkey? If that, when?


----------



## ~dolphin (Jul 17, 2003)

For those of you on/starting domperidone, are you in the U.S.? According to what I could find it is not available in the U.S. b/c if it is avail I would really like to try it.

Thanks


----------



## ~dolphin (Jul 17, 2003)

Oh - and to spiralwoman & mamamarieke, I can totally relate to your feelings, I was devastated. I have known for 4 weeks & am starting to deal with it better now, so hang in there! Hopefully we will all be BFing full time soon!!!


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

tried to copy & paste, didnt work~ great links in the mel3beans thread- the Jack Newman website is wher I got my info on ordering DOmperidone, getting mine from New Zealand, good $. Hope it comes FAST.

also, great lach &suck info on the Jack Newman site & thru the links/resources page on the Kellymom site.

Gotta go
BTW- anybody eatinglots of oatmeal? want to trade recipes? when I have time (haha) I'll post my fav oatmeal cookie recipe!

also thx for the super support, I knew this thread would help cheer me, I know we can do it, it's worth it!

MIL & SIL







siad "well, he just needed that formula", I'll be in the shower when they come over tonite!








M


----------



## mamamarieke (Jul 4, 2003)

I just ordered mine from www.globaldrug.tv I got a shipping confirmation the next day and hope it will be here within 10 days or so. I got a box to last until then from someone local. I think it is available in the us, but it's prescription only and I don't think a lot of doctors would have a clue what to use it for and might not prescribe it. My midwife did, though.


----------



## lalala (May 31, 2003)

Regarding Domperidone. I brought the info about the drug which i printed off the internet to my obgyn. HE wrote a prescription for me which was called into a drug store that makes compounds. This is the key. They have to make compounds. THe drugstore ordered the right ingredients and made capsules for me. It was as easy as getting any other prescription. The pharmacist just ahs t do a bit of research and work but it turned out fine . I think i found a lit of several drugstored in the dtated that does make the drug but I can't remember where I found it. Also, it turned out I did not need the list....
good luck, Lauren


----------



## ~dolphin (Jul 17, 2003)

Thanks for all the great info on domperidone!


----------



## mamasan (Aug 4, 2002)

nak
Yeah, I second Kellymom site and Dr Jack Newman site.And I highly recommended his book THE BREASTFEEDING GUIDE,very informative .I got it fr www.amazon.ca
Personally,I'm not crazy about oatmeal.But I've been eating it pretty much everyday for the last 6 weeks







.I like pancake so I mixed oatmeal with some whole wheat ,soy milk and eat with maple
syrup. Or oatmeal,pumkin seed,raisin with hot soymilk.

Edited to add-someone suggested that fresh coconut milk and Papaya are great for milk supply booster,both ripe and green.I














papaya smoothy and make green papaya salad(if I can find it in store)


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Quote:

_Originally posted by ~dolphin_
*For those of you on/starting domperidone, are you in the U.S.? According to what I could find it is not available in the U.S. b/c if it is avail I would really like to try it.

Thanks







*
It's available in the US, but it's very expensive. I have an order coming out of Canada, much, much cheaper!

Hi all. My name is Laura and I began relactating at 9 weeks. I didn't breastfeed from birth for various reasons. Here we are, at almost 6 months and I am still trying to build a supply. We have had a couple of setbacks, the last being about two weeks ago. Kaeleb had the coxsackie virus and refused to nurse for a week. I am determined though. I will do this!!! It's simply the only thing that I will accept! I am currently taking Fenugreek and Blessed Thistle and sometimes Alfalpha (sp?) and will begin Domperidone when it arrives. I put Kaeleb to the breast 8-10 times a day and have begun pumping (again) every 2 hours....We will all get there!!! I KNOW that I will!


----------



## lavendermama (Apr 17, 2003)

Oh this thread is a great idea! I am pregnant with #3 and know what to expect milk wise now, but it was truly heartbreaking with #1 to learn that I would have to supplement. I use the SNS as well. Taking it out this time I will be honest and say I don't look forward to it, but hey, it is what us moms do right? I did notice a big change with the fenugreek, and I have been stocking up on it for a few months. Good to find all of you!


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

hi all~ a quick post...
things are feeling better, my milk seems to be increasing although still up & down & I find I just lack the coinfidence to *not* supplement! What if DS is going hungry? Anytime he cries I just assume he's hungry & if nursing doesn;t go well I assume it's bcz of "my milk" ~ oh like, not enough, too slow, bad latch, weak suck etc. Tonight it dawned on my while he was spitting out my boob & crying~ maybe he's *not* hungry, maybe he's cranky fussy tired etc etc. ANyway, just some of the mind games I find I play with myself. The whole situation gets SO confusing!

On the other hand, it was so helpful to go to LLL meeting tonite: lots of moms & babes, crying babes, babes that didnt want to latch, pulled off the breast, fussy, stuff like my guy & it helped to not be alone.

gotta run, M


----------



## kerc (May 9, 2002)

i *think* i'm on the success story side of this thread.

dd nursed from the beginning and gained weight but not by leaps and bounds. then at 4 months we finally realized I wasn't making enough milk. (i kept saying at LLL that i was having problems pumping for day care, but they kept telling me i was doing ok).

so I began taking the domperidone (after trying reglan) and my supply increased. i also pumped abour 6 times a day (URGH!)

We also began feeding dd cereal at 4 months. At 6 months I decided in order to be a good mom i needed to start exercising. and i figured she would need formula during the time i was off running (i was pumping like crazy to keep up for part time daycare). began the freaking exercise program and my supply probably doubled!

dd is now almost 9 months....solid food eating and NAK.

Hang in there moms. Remember that you're doing the best you can for your babe. If you have to give formula don't feel guilty! (easier said than done I know)...but your baby needs a mom that is not stressed out and worried about milk ALL the time.


----------



## naturalmama3 (Jan 27, 2003)

Well, this thread is definitely for me, the queenie of low millk supply. My fourth baby was born 4 weeks ago today (full term, at home) and with my last two, my babies stopped nursing early on and when I started to pump only 20 ml would come out every 2 hours still. I am still pumping on the fenugreek, blessed thistle, alfalfa, oatmeal, more milk plus and am waiting for my goats rue. I have been on domperidone for two weeks now, nothing yet!







I am really bummed. I started a thread several days ago about moms on domperidone and what their results were. I was reading on motherlove.com about certain herbs and noted that parsley and sage dry up breast milk. My husband is Lebanese and with all of my babies I have eaten load of taboulee after delivery (parsley dish). I am wondering did I sabotage my supply before it ever came in or became developed? I did have my milk come in but it seemed to diminish quickly. I know the pump is not a good indicator of what is in there but it it hard to imagine there is any more. I have wondered if I could possibly have hypoplastic breasts (lacking enough glandular tissue), I am not sure, I have some of the characterisitics but my first baby breast fed okay for 10 mos. I wish I could understand why this is so. Why can't I breastfeed my baby like a normal person? I am sticking this out and staying on the domperidone. the company in new zealand mentioned here has a great price and I got mine in 7 days! I am sick of pumping but realize that I might as well resign to a relationship with my pump. I was hoping for a miracle with the domperidone but I am not so sure. The herbs don't seem to do much for me and the idea of a lactaid or sns, I cannot deal with. I tried the sns before and lost more of my breast milk when the tube coiled up and was stuck out the side of ds's mouth, so frustrating, I finger fed for 2 weeks but just started the bottle. I am hoping there is no nipple confusion, it was simply easier to give dd the bottle. Well, I am hanging in here, trying everything I can think of and hoping for the best.







:
Susan


----------



## TrinitysMama (Mar 13, 2002)

This is my whole story. . .It's really long, but I promise it has a happy ending!









My supply problems most likely back when dd was between 3 and 4 months old. I was very stressed planning my sister's wedding (for 350 people!) and didn't nurse as often as I needed to. Apparently I also have a thyroid problem too that didn't help matters much at all and brought on AF early at only 8wks pp.

At 6 months, my dd only weighed 10lbs 8ozs. After finding a family doctor who was (supposedly very) supportive of bf'ing, and talking to a lactation consultant, we decided to supplement, as her weight was "dangerously low". I rented an electric pump and took all the fenugreek I could to try to get my supply back up again. It wasn't working. The LC was very supportive, though.

My dd started gaining a TON of weight with the supplements, but my supply was still low. My goal with the LC was to get my supply up to where I could nurse exclusively again. We wanted to try all the natural methods before jumping to domperidone or reglan.

The doctor suddenly decided that I "shouldn't worry about breastfeeding anymore, as long as she's gaining weight."







That shit didn't fly with me. I told them that I had tried everything and that if I didn't find a way to get things going soon, that my milk would be gone. I told the doctor about domperidone and they had never heard of it. They told me that if I really wanted to help myself, to start using an SNS.








I was so mad at them!! Do they not realize how hard it is to get my then-7month old to nurse without trying to pinch my nipple off??? How the hell was I going to nurse her with a tube taped to my nipple?!?! They also suggested the go-to-bed-for-24-hours thing, but that's hardly practical with a crawling baby who can't stay in one place for more than 2 minutes! Those suggestions might have worked if I had a two month old!!!

Anyway, I talked to the doctor again and told them about domperidone and even told them the protocols for this use. They said they would do some research and get back to me. They mailed me a packet of copied pages from a book called Dr. Mom's Guide to Breastfeeding. Aside from all the conflicting information that it contained, there was nothing in there that could possibly help me. They also included some information about the dangers of using Reglan for relactation. I ALREADY KNEW THAT! I TOLD THEM ALL ABOUT IT!!

I called the LC and told her what was going on and she got us some information about domperidone to take to the doctor - including a list of pharmacies in the area that carry it. I called the doctor's office and told them that I was going to give them one last chance to help me out before I decided to look elsewhere for a physician. I pointed out to them that the main reason I chose their practice is because they were supposed to support bf'ing. I planned to nurse dd for at least two years and I needed a doctor who would support that.

I sent them the info about domperidone and they called me back. They tried to tell me that it wasn't available in the US. I told them the exact address of a local pharmacy that makes it and asked if they were going to help me or not.

They finally gave in and wrote me a prescription. It cost me $56 for 90 10mg pills. They didn't follow the protocols at all for the dosage, so I had to take twice what they prescribed.







:

Three days after starting the domperidone, I noticed a big difference. I started the medication on July 1. Now I have to get up in the middle of the night to pump because I am so engorged. I am making so much milk I now have a freezer full of EBM. DD gets so much milk during a feeding, I can hear it sloshing around in her belly when I carry her. My boobs leak now! They haven't done that since my milk first came in! When I take off my bra, my boobs drip like a faucet! I haven't had this much milk since she was a newborn! Dd eats so much now that she can actually spit up breastmilk!

The best part about all of this -

SHE IS OFF OF FORMULA COMPLETELY NOW!!

In less than 4 weeks, we went from almost exclusively ff'ing to exclusively bf'ing! I couldn't be happier! (Formula is SO expensive!!)

Anyway, I just ordered 300 tablets of domperidone from New Zeland for only $40. I went through my first prescription pretty fast since I had to adjust my dose. I got a refill for 1/2 the scrip so I could save some $$ and still have the pills while I wait for my shipment to come in.

If you need info on domperidone, www.bfar.org has some really good information - including where to get it with or without a prescription.

That stuff was a goddess-send. It saved my milk supply and hopefully will help me make it to two years with dd!

Oh yeah, I fired the doc, BTW!


----------



## lavendermama (Apr 17, 2003)

I think it would be interesting to hear who here does have symptoms of hypoplastic breasts. I am pretty sure that this is my problem, as there is not much change in my breasts when I am pregnant and I have never gotten engorged. Anyone else?


----------



## naturalmama3 (Jan 27, 2003)

Lavendar Mama;
Wow, I was going to write a post about hypoplastic breasts. I have wondered if this could be my problem. I am small breasted size A and my breasts didn't change much in pregnancy, maybe a B. I never have breast tenderness even on my period. I did however become somewhat engorged. I don't have all of the symptoms (I have about an inch in between breasts). I haven't found a lot on this but I have read that 40% of women with hypoplastic breasts can achieve full milk supply by 6 weeks...I have also wondered if the large amt. of parsley I have eaten after my 4 deliveries could have been a factor? Parsley & Sage decrease milk supply. Anyhow, I can barely pump out 1/2 oz. and am taking domperidone and nothing seems to be changing. I am perplexed that such a natural thing could be so complex...if bfing is supply & demand than how come if you pump like a crazy person gobs of milk aren't coming out, I should be getting gallons.


----------



## aquarianangela (Apr 25, 2003)

glad to see this thread! i am 15 days post op from csection at 32 weeks. baby in the hospital still- have pumped since the recovery room every 3 hrs on avg. first week barely got up to 20 cc or 2/3 oz at a time. started mothers milk plus from motherlove herbal and one dark german beer a night. interestingly the beer helps the most - sometimes i get 2 oz at a time at night. morning is my worst. haven't had engorgement leaking or letdown sensation. baby is just now allowed to try to nurse 2x a day in the hospital. otherwise she is fed thru tube. she is not really gaining weight and they are supplementing my bmilk with fortifier to add extra calories. so now i have low milk supply and when she tries to nurse i have flat nipples and she doesn't seem to want to latch on or suck. my delivery was so not what i expected or wanted and i felt like it was the only thing normal i could do to breast feed and now even that is turning into an ordeal. tried ultrathin silicone nipple shield and she sucks on it but doesn't get any milk from it. next is the SNS and domperidone - ordered it from a local compounding pharmacy today. this totally sucks !


----------



## lavendermama (Apr 17, 2003)

Aquarianmama-hang in there. I know it can be so disapointing when you cannot totally breastfeed, but don't beat yourself up about it. You are doing every thing you can and a lot of women would have given up long ago! I have to use the SNS every time-ugh.
Naturalmama-I have a lot of the symptoms as well. For a woman with normal milk supply parsley probably would not do anything, but possibly for someone with low supply it would-certainly worth a try!
this low milk supply thing is just not fair


----------



## bananasmom (Aug 2, 2002)

Quote:

this low milk supply thing is just not fair
Yup. I hear ya. I know women who are leaking colostrum at 9 weeks, and I haven't ever even seen it.

I'm almost 25 weeks with my 2nd dd.... and just like last time my breasts are exactly the same as pre-pregnancy, I know they aren't getting any more ready for bf'ing than the last time. I suspect things will be the same, and I'm just hanging all my hopes on domperidone. I don't want to give the impression that I have a bad attitude about this... just that I'm trying my best not to get as mental about this as I did with my first child. All I can do is my best, and not beat myself up... I just don't think it makes me a healthy mom to do so.

I posted over in support, this thread... http://mothering.com/discussions/sho...threadid=71495 , basically this is my story.

Quote:

I'm hoping for a miracle. I can't believe how many strikes I have against me. Hormonal imbalanances from auto-immune thyroid disease & PCOS, inverted nipples, and low duct tissue. I don't want to see another newborn become dehydrated and hear that cry again, but I fear I will.

This time, I have a much better LC, and I know about all the things the first one should have suggested, but didn't (pumping, fenugreek, domperidone etc). She is really awesome, and is already doing some additional research, with an LC in CA, who is knowledgable in PCOS problems/breastfeeding. She says "we'll get every drop that we can out of you!!!" She sort of feels (as is my gut reaction), that we'll have some of the same problems as last time, due to the fact that I am, again, not experiencing any breast changes. She never once poo-poo'd me for "not trying hard enough" last time, she is compassionate and interested in helping me, which feels so good.

I can expect pumping from day 1, possibly fenugreek or goat's rue... maybe domperidone... eventually an SNS. But, my oldest will only be 18 months old, when the new one is born, and I worry so much about how I will manage all of this. It just doesn't seem fair, that women out there are choosing formula and complaining about engorgement, when I yearned for it.
Honestly, I don't know how I'm going to manage all this pumping and SNS with a very active 18 month old in the house... and a dh that works long hours. I've decided that I will pump as much as I can, get friends to come and help a lot and I'll commit to the SNS for 4 weeks. After that, I'll re-evaluate.


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

hi,
wow, so great to hear everyone's stories!

I just started my Domperidone Friday~ it's going good. I'm not quite the spraying fountain I'd like to be, but better & hopefully it will continue to increase. I'm not pumping nearly as often as I should, but right now I am focusing on trying to get to know my DS. I feel like knowing how to take care of him is still quite a mystery to me! It seems like all of our focus has been on my milk supply & his weight & we still don't have a happy routine, I find it hard to soothe him, to know what works for him, etc.

I am weaning down the 8oz of supplement, sometimes he gets 2-4 oz in the evening when he seems hungriest/fussiest & my supply seems lowest. Tonight I gave him about 2oz formula in the SNS & it went well, I actually wasn't racking myself with remorse & DS was very peaceful after an hour of collicky crying! You know if I get dependable enough to do just breastfeeding during the day & when we are out & about, & add supplement in the SNS @ nite, no biggie! If I would pump more often I would have all EBM to use in the SNS.

So we have a Dr appt Friday for his 2mo appt, it'll be 2 wks since his last weigh in, I'm nervous, sure hope he's gained well without the 8oz daily supplement he was having. Feel like I'm going in for a test that I have to pass! Thankfully my Dr is a gem & has nothing but support for what I'm doing. last time she was really impressed that we are so dedicated.

Has anyone noticed that certian things decrease their milk supply? I am suspicious that caffiene is a decreaser for me, anyone else have that experience?

take care everybody, so good to know I am not alone in this!
blessings, Maria


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

SpiralWoman, when I first approached a LC about relactating for Kaeleb she did tell me that caffine could cause your milk to dry up. So, I quit having any! Good Luck with your Domperidone! I should be getting mine this week!!!!


----------



## aquarianangela (Apr 25, 2003)

started domperidone today. interestingly for the last 2 days i have found when i pump at the nursery i get about 2 oz and at night or before i go to the hospital in the am only about 1-1and a half oz. the LC gave me a SNS to think about trying when she gets closer to discharge. i am using the breast shells to draw out nipples and using the football hold (i get to try to nurse twice a day). it seems to do better for her when she is in the football hold. she nurses a little but she never does the slow deep sucks that mean she is getting my milk. also she falls asleep fast! i read for preemies this is normal though- i am thinking maybe she will get better at it as she gets a little older. she has had a hard time gaining weight in the hospital- i think i will need to be making at least 14 oz a day when she is discharged in order for her to gain weight -and i have no idea how i am going to feed her- breast and cup or breast with SNS? i am not sure SNS will work since she doesn't nurse very long - but maybe if she gets more milk thru the SNS she will nurse longer?


----------



## Justice2 (Mar 18, 2003)

Well, I got my shipping confirmation on my Domperidone order. Also, I had been using a singe pump, a loaner and a friend of mine is going to let me use her double electric pump! I am so excited and thinking lots of "flowing milk" thoughts!!!!!!


----------



## flowersvt (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi All,

Wow what a wonderful idea this list is. I have a 3 week old dd and have been having problems from the beginning. While we were in the hospital, she wasn't latching on hardly at all. A few days after we got out, she just couldn't seem to do it. Of course I was worried about her, so I got a visit from a LC. The only thing she really did was suggest supplimenting with a syringe and concern me because dd had dropped more weight than they like to see.

Too make a long story short, we ended up supplimenting formula with a bottle. I try to pump but barely get anything. I've just started on fenugreek and haven't noticed a difference yet. Also, the last of the visiting Grandmother's has finally left, so I'm hoping to be able to establish some kind of pumping on a regular basis.

I did finally get my dd to latch on with a nipple shield a few days ago, but then for no reason, she now will not do it at all (or maybe once a day for about 5 minutes and then falls asleep). Most of the time when I try to get her to latch on she just screams and cries until she's so worked up there's no point in trying. I then give up and give her a bottle so she'll calm down. Any suggestion on how to calm her down, so she'll try and latch? I'm about ready to give up. I don't want too, but if she's going to cry every time we try to nurse, it makes me want to cry right along with her. Should I just let her cry until she finally decides to latch on?

Also on the domperidone, are there many side effects? Does it have to be prescribed by a Dr.? And do you have to continue to stay on it the whole time you're nursing?

Thanks for any advice, I really need some! Like I said I'm on the verge of throwing in the towel. I just can't handle the crying every time we try to nurse.

Tess


----------



## naturalmama3 (Jan 27, 2003)

Hi Tess;
Boy can I relate. I have a 5 1/2 week old dd and she never latched from the start. I couldn't even use the LC because she just didn't latch! I had to start supplementing from day 5 on and I tried the fingerfeeding for 2 weeks but it was too exhausting for me. She has started nursing off and on but it seems to me I have very little milk as I do not feel full and I can only pump about 1/2-1 oz. at a time (so depressing).







I even started pumping 7-8 times from day 5 on and I can only get about 5 oz. per day (1 bottle approx.). Hang in there. A lot of babies will start to latch around the 4-6 week mark, I know my daughter's latch is looking better, (lower lip is starting to flange out). I also have a hard time with 3 other little one's and no help. I hope you have a good double pump, I have the pump in style from Medela, it is good. I know some people just can't pump a drop from a pump but are able to nurse their babies without difficulty. I started a thread on domperidone. I have been on it for 3 weeks, no real results for me but a lot of people have done well on it. Check it out.
http://216.92.20.151/discussions/sho...threadid=72843
This is where I got my domperidone from www.globaldrug.tv It is from New Zealand, is a very good price and I got it in 7 days! You do not need a prescription like in the US.
Also, there is no real side effects of domperidone unlike the Reglan.
Good Luck, check out Dr. Jack Newman's website he has a lot of great information on domperidone and breastfeeding in general. You can also try breast compressions when you get her on, or some of the ladies are using the lactaid www.lact-aid.com I have tried the SNS in the past which is similar and it drove me nuts!
Good Luck!!!!!
Susan


----------



## flowersvt (Feb 26, 2003)

Hi Susan,

Thanks for the info and encouragement. Just about the time I'm ready to give up, I hear things like you mentioned about the 4 to 6 week mark. I'll keep trying. I just wish I knew why one time she will nurse and not even an hour later when she's hungry again, she'll cry when we try. I'll be glad when we can try the nursing w/o the nipple shield. I have a hard time getting it to stay on.

Thanks again,

Tess


----------



## bananasmom (Aug 2, 2002)

I am buying Domperidone before the baby comes... how much do you think I should order, that I might be fully prepared?


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

hi there~ glad this thread is here for so many people, it continues to inspire me to read your posts~

about Domperidone usage, I bought 600 tabs. At The Jack Hanson site it says 8-9 per day, so it should last 2 months & It also says to try it at least 4-6 wks, although most people see results quickly. Look @ the global drug site bcz if I remember the shipping I would have pd the same (only $10!) all the way up to 600 tabs~ so total of $80 & comared to over $250 @ the LC ofc, well worth it

DOmeridone side effects: the only ones I saw were dry mouth & headaches & I have noticed after taking about a week that I have both of those, only a little. Now, I also have developed a mysterous red swelling on the side of my face! DO NOT think it's related but thought I would mention it in case anyone else is also having anything similar. ( Dr says its about my Psoriasis flair up that has been going on since the birth & the stress)

My supply has increased but still a undependable. DS gained 11 oz in last 2 wks, some days no supplement, some days over 10 oz, just depending on how the day went & how satisfied he seemed. I am still thinking about buying or renting a digital baby scale, any links to good ones on line? would like to do before & after feeding weights but don;t think I can afford those. Or @ least decent weights every 3-4 days so I can see trending since next appt @ drs is in 2 months. She did say I can come in @ 3 months for a weight ck if I want.

blessings to all, gotta run, Maria


----------



## naturalmama3 (Jan 27, 2003)

I bought 1200 pills, I can't remember how much it cost, I think $120. You take 8 a day so that will last 5 mos. I guess! I agree, if I have a fifth I will buy it prior to the birth. I have been trying the fenugreek, blessed thistle, and alfalfa as well as the more milk plus and goat's rue from motherlove.com. I am not sure what to think of them other than that I smell like maple syrup and the fenugreek also gives you ((horrendous)) gas







I think I would try the tinctures from the start and forget the capsules! No more parsley, thyme, basil or sage for me! I have read in past posts about caffeine drying you up but my friend's grandmother swears lipton or any brand of tea makes tons of milk, iced or hot, go figure







: Oh well, I hope this helps. One thing I will mention, I am not sure if the dom is working but I am having pains in my breasts...my dd at 5 1/2 weeks is starting to exhibit a good latch for the first time. I am just not very confident there is much milk to be had...
Susan


----------



## mocha09 (Jul 6, 2003)

Just to share my experience....I had big problems with latch and supply with my dd (now 7 mo.s). I went on donperidome, which is like reglan but less side effects (you have to find a compounding pharmisist to make it for you), and lots of fenugreek capsules too.

For about 5 weeks (looking back, I can't believe I did this) I pumped for about 20 minutes (usually getting 1/2 ounce total, but it did increase), then fingerfed the pumped milk to the baby with tube, then nursed the baby, then supplemented formula if she was still hungry, then slept for 1/2 hour, and then woke up to do it again. Once a day I would allow myself a couple hours sleep.

For a few weeks off and on, I was doing this without the nursing part, because my nipples were bleeding for about a month due to the poor latch.

Anyway, the constant pumping/nursing and the drugs worked. Now my dd is HUGE for her age, a fat, healthy, beautiful breastfed girl.

Succeeding at breastfeeding was the most difficult thing I have ever done. And now, I am so proud of myself for hanging in there. There were times when I felt like giving up just because I was so exhausted, and then would tell myself one more day, or 3 more days, or one more week....I kept pushing myself to go a little bit further until it all started clicking together. It took a while, but it was worth it.


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

Mocha~
what a great success story! You & Raven sound like a persistent couple! Did you have a lot of support while going thru all that? My DH has been keeping pump parts clean, making formula in a dash of we need it, getting me food, water, etc. But sometimes I have felt guilty or something, like a queen on my throne ordering him around. He's great tho, says that if he wants me to be able to feed Griffin, he has to feed me! Also, I have a side question, what does finger feeding entail? I haven't had to go thru it bcz DS latch was never the main issue. Just wondering.







Maria


----------



## naturalmama3 (Jan 27, 2003)

Mocha;
How often did you pump? Like you I only get the 1/2-1 oz. per pumping session and I pump 7-8 times per day, have been on the dom X 3 weeks and am worried it may not be doing anything. How much fenugreek did you take? We're you ever able to pump any more out? I fingerfed X 2 weeks and just was too exhausted to keep it up. My dd who was tongue-tied with bad latch is just getting the latch down at almost 6 weeks now. I have been on the fenugreek for 5 weeks along with blessed thistle & alfalfa and oatmeal...I feel like a horse. Your story is great, how did you know your milk had increased? n I feel like I don't have much because dd quits nursing shortly after I get her on. Sigh! Unfortunately, my other 3 make it impossible to get much rest.

Susan


----------



## bananasmom (Aug 2, 2002)

*naturalmama3* - what was your experience with goat's rue?

Quote:

and goat's rue from motherlove.com
I consult an LC, who has done a lot of research on low supply, and she wants me to take goat's rue *now.* I am really really really not comfortable with taking an herb, like this, while pregnant. Just curious what your experience has been.

Maybe I'm just taking an easy way out here, but when this baby comes, my very active toddler will be 18 months old. I can't see me being tied to the pump all day and chasing all over town for herbs and tinctures. My first dd lost out enough by being ffed, I don't want her lose anything more in my Quixotian quest for exclusive bf'ing. I think I'll just nurse nurse nurse, (of course, assuring we have good mechanics) and if it doesn't work - move on to domperidone... maybe fenugreek. My goal is to use the SNS (if needed) for 4-6 weeks, after that... I look at nursing and topping off with a bottle.


----------



## naturalmama3 (Jan 27, 2003)

Bananas mom;
Here is a link about Goat's Rue http://www.motherlove.com/plants_goatsrue.html
From what I have read goat's rue is one of the more powerful galactogogues, used more in Europe it is used a lot in adoptive mom's to induce lactation it is supposed to increase mammary tissue. I have only been taking it for a week so it would not be fair to make an assessment of it just yet. It does however say on the product literature "not for use during pregnancy, may lower blood sugar levels." I would contact [email protected] and pose the question to her about taking it while pregnant. I would also ask your LC if she has any literature about taking the herb while pregnant. I do alternate taking the goat's rue with the More Milk Plus (fenugreek tincture). Maybe your LC is thinking it (goats rue) will increase your mammary tissue and if she has done a lot of research she may know something that I don't. The only side effect I have had so far is from the fenugreek smelling like maple syrup and for the first week, terrible diarrhea, now terrible gas, husband is ready to divorce me, no joke. The domperidone doesn't seem to bother me.
HTH
Susan


----------



## SpiralWoman (Jul 2, 2002)

ok! so I thought my milk supply was increasing & then blam! I have to stop taking the Dom. bcz I had a allergic reaction: my face swelled up!

sigh. At least I don't have a flesh eating bacterial infection in my cheek. Things could always be worse, huh?

And, then the good news is you lovely ladies are here talking about Goat's Rue. Thank you Susan for posting the link to Motherlove, I just ordered more MM+ & the Goat's Rue, instead of having to go back to my IBCLC.

BTW, have any of you had to change LC's? The one I started out with isn't working for me, she seemed all about the pumping, & when that didnt fix me, didn't have anywhere else to go, KWIM?

Well, I am still committed to making this work someway or another for us. While this whole blown-up-face-thing has been going on I have been pretty down & really thought about introducing a bottle so DS could be cared for by DH more. I just felt like I was so emotionally unavailable to the baby & like I was cheating him. Like he'd have better bonding with DH & a bottle than me & my troublesome boobs.

Today my face is actually getting better, I was scared for a while, so Ialso feel better. Some days we seem so close to making it on our own, & other days it's all about the SNS & making formula. Hope everybody is doing great, maria


----------

